# Newminster Superior Navy Flake (noob) Review



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

I've seen very little if anything about any of Newminster's pipe tobacco blends. There was a great sale at pipes and cigars site, so I picked up enough to have some to smoke and cellar the rest. 

Superior Navy Flake is a blend of Virginia and perique tobacco. Fresh out of the bag, you couldn't really notice any casing or topping to it. It seemed like pretty much pure tobacco with little else. It definitely has the taste of a very young tobacco with very little aging done to it. I cellared the majority of it and kept out enough to smoke. It seems like every time I smoke it and it's been sitting a while, the flavors start opening up a little more, so I expect a lot out of the cellared jar in about 6 months, since that is where the biggest change of cellaring happens. 

After a few weeks, it seems the sweeter flavors from the tobacco is beginning to show and some slightly figgy or date flavors are beginning to emerge.

I definitely would not recommend diving straight into it, as this tobacco begs to be aged, but the way it is going, I think it's going to improve a whole lot.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I've smoked two newminster tobaccos, the first was the Straight Virginia... it was fine, but like you said, begs to be aged. the second was the Danish Black cavendish... and it was downright fantastic fresh out of the pot.


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice! I might have to give the Danish black Cavendish a shot.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

that what I thought bout Superior Navy flake, that it was very young. I felt it need to be throw back to the blender caz it came out half baked LOL


----------

